# SSN for dependent children of E3 visa for health insurance



## hillierk (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm hoping someone here is able to help me. I am on a E3 visa with my husband and children as dependents. My husband has filed for the I-765 and once he receives this he can apply for an SSN. The Social Security Office said our children don't qualify for SSNs but our health insurance provider requires SSN for each of us! What do I do?
Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To file taxes at the end of the year, you and your children will have to have ITIN (taxpayer identification numbers). These look just like social security numbers and are used where someone needs a number but is not eligible for an SSN. Individual Taxpayer Identification Number (ITIN) for further information.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hillierk (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you so much Bev. Your assistance has been invaluable.


----------

